# 7 Sisters Hair Grower...



## Staunton Dan (Aug 24, 2009)

...from Lockport, NY.  I found 2 different sizes yesterday and the smaller one is Aqua. Wouldn't it have been something to make these in Lockport Green? The smaller one also has some of the label left on it which is still readable.


----------



## willong (Aug 24, 2009)

SUTHERLAND FAMILY OF SEVEN SISTERS, Lockport, NY.
 CDV, by Morris of Pittsburgh. A marvelous "family" photo of the seven sisters and their manager H. Bailey showing their extraordinary long hair.
 (ca 1870). The Sutherland family marketed a hair care product based out of their upstate NY offices. Among the most fascinating peddlers were one-time preacher Fletcher Sutherland and his seven daughters, whose hair had a collective length of thirty-seven feet. When the young ladies performed their vocal and instrumental concerts-at such venues as the 1881 Atlanta Exposition and, by 1884, Barnum and Bailey's Greatest Show on Earth-Fletcher Sutherland shrewdly observed that the girls' long hair was a greater attraction than their musical ability. This led him to create the "Seven Sutherland Sisters Hair Grower," a concoction of alcohol, vegetable oils, and water. When the fifth daughter, Naomi, died unexpectedly in 1893 business was so good that, to keep up appearances, the remaining sisters hired a replacement. Overall, their hair grower and related products brought in more than 2.75 million over a 38-year period, but the septet squandered it on an opulent lifestyle that included each having a personal maid to comb her luxuriant tresses (Lewis 1991).


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 24, 2009)

I have found a few of those bottles. The 7 sisters had seriously long hair[]


----------



## madman (Aug 24, 2009)

DAN YOU HAVE A SERIOUSLY KILLER DUMP VERY NICE!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 24, 2009)

My home town-----Lock Port---N.Y.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Fred,....I was just remembering that we found a large panel of one of those "Sutherland Sisters' bottles the day we found that coca-mariani bottle at Glenda's dump...[]


----------



## madman (Aug 24, 2009)

I BET THEY TRIPPED ON ALOT OF MESCALINE MADE MY HAIR GROW TO MY WAIST


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 24, 2009)

Man I guess you had more than me, all I got was some sissy sideburns! []


----------



## madman (Aug 25, 2009)

NEVER COULD QUITE GROW THE SIDE BURNS ETHIER GOT SOME INDIAN IN ME, IRISH, POLISH, GERMAN GOOD GOD


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 25, 2009)

Interting posts.  Love the paper pics.  Dug a couple of broken ones earlier this summer near here with Mr. Fred, Crow and Laur.  They were clear.  We're only a little over an hour from Lockport.


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 25, 2009)

Two great bottles there! Their favorite bedtime story was Rapunzel of course. Long forgotten was the sister's seven brothers with the seven foot long nose hairs, PT Barnum said " A most distasteful bunch who keep tripping on their nostril hair or slipping on dislodged boogers.[:'(]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 25, 2009)

That long hair is kind of unattractive.  Just think, people are still obsessed with their hair today.  Lobey, is that bottle black?  I really like it.  Since I live fairly close to Lockport, I'm going to be on the lookout for these bottles now.  I had never heard of them before.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 25, 2009)

They remind me of cousin Itt a little...


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 25, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## vandelhearts (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello Folks... I have this bottle, seven sisters hair grow, has cork stopper with redish-brown liquid still in the bottle, along with a large folded paper advertisement and the original box. Can anyone tell me a value for these as a whole? thanks!
 Clay


----------



## runvs56 (Aug 14, 2010)

.....


----------



## swizzle (Aug 14, 2010)

I dug a busted one in my dump this year too. I don't think all their long hair is from their head. I think most of it is from their back. [:'(] Great embossing on it though. Swiz


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 15, 2010)

What I want to know is who's the lucky guy with the 7 crazy sisters?  Cool bottles, by the way.


----------

